
Ask HN: What books and blogs are best to learn about hardware manufacturing? - ruaraidh
Moving from hardware hacking to developing consumer-quality goods is a big step. What books&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;websites are good for learning the basics of moving from tinkering to production? Thanks.
======
cdiamand
I really like [https://blog.bolt.io/](https://blog.bolt.io/)

(I've never moved my hobby past tinkering though, so take it with a grain of
salt)

~~~
ruaraidh
That looks interesting, thank you. I'm an inveterate tinkerer too...

------
itamarst
A tiny bit of searching finds [https://www.amazon.com/Hardware-Startup-
Building-Product-Bus...](https://www.amazon.com/Hardware-Startup-Building-
Product-Business/dp/1449371035/) \- follow the related products links and
you'll find more.

Keywords I used: "product design hardware"

------
leon_sbt
I found the DFM series from Dragon Innovation to be incredibly insightful.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFFtao43tkw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFFtao43tkw)

EDIT: Changed link to first video of the DFM series

------
maremmano
About books check this one: The Hardware Hacker: Adventures in Making and
Breaking Hardware

~~~
ruaraidh
Thanks - Andrew Huang sounds like a fascinating guy, I'll check this out.

